# Vesuvius - Prototype review - production machine



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Enjoy guys, everything that's going into the production machines and a glimpse into the prototype to finished design process. 100+ plus hours work from me into the redesign/testing and more from Paolo at Ambiente.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/vesuvius-prototype-first-look-10.pdf


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Another excellent thorough review.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Its just a shame its fugly.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

@davecuk loved the review, especially the joint development story. Sorry I'm going to miss your demo on Saturday at BB. Another time...


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Spazbarista said:


> Its just a shame its fugly.


I don't think it's THAT ugly. I'm not planning to switch from the L1 for it but I could have been interested six months ago!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This is the one that will be on demo Saturday?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Loving the wooden case idea , so you don't have to reach in and lift out heavy machine . And the side panel fill well thought out, you can tell a lot of thought and previous experience has gone into this.

Is there a final retail price yet ?


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Dave, great review.

What did coffeechap think of his?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Claudette is offering a very tight deal on pre-orders but she only has five machines still unspoken for.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vesuvius-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine-pre-order.html

offer price is in the small print.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Claudette is offering a very tight deal on pre-orders but she only has five machines still unspoken for.


I am not in a position to buy , but it gives you an idea what to aim for .


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd love to but it's way over budget!

Something to work towards and perhaps roll into the kitchen refurb when we eventually do that...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Its just a shame its fugly.


Its not fugly, its majestic!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Industrial chic


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

glevum said:


> Its not fugly, its majestic!


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but to me its a wrong'un


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great piece of work Dave.

Very detailed with no punches pulled as always.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

You can tell a lot of effort has gone into the review as always. I think the design is a grower


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Geordie Boy said:


> I think the design is a grower


Maybe. Its certainly not a shower.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Maybe. Its certainly not a shower.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you have an Expobar Brewtus II ?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No, a IV.

Much prettier. This thing looks like a meat-slicer.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's good though !!! Very good


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> It's good though !!! Very good


Didn't you post a picture of it at yours?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It still is at mine


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I doubt Spazbarista bought the S1 for its good looks, more for its capability. The Vesuvius is, shall we say, even more capable. Personally, I love the design and think the name matches the design.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Personally, I love the design and think the name matches the design.


Eh? Do you think the machine is likely to spew molten rock and pulverized pumice into your kitchen, at the rate of 1.5 million tons per second, and kill about 16,000 people due to hydrothermal pyroclastic flows?

I'm buying one


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Eh? Do you think the machine is likely to spew molten rock and pulverized pumice into your kitchen, at the rate of 1.5 million tons per second, and kill about 16,000 people due to hydrothermal pyroclastic flows?
> 
> I'm buying one


If that is what the word Vesuvius makes you think of, then no! It makes me think of something which is large and powerful, which it certainly looks to be.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> It still is at mine


I'm interested in how you find it compares to traditional lever shots if the pressure profile mimics a lever?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!!!!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> View attachment 7347


exterminate!! Exterminate!!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ugly is being a bit unkind. The lines remind me of a 60s aesthetic or something, quite minimal but not unattractive. If the Brewtus is Penelope Cruz the Vesuvius is Monica


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I believe the phrase is majestic..........


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> It's good though !!! Very good


Will it replace the L1?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jcheung said:


> Will it replace the L1?


No...........

Oh you mean for coffeechap in particular ..dunno .

More likely is a gs3 killer than a lever killer .....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> No, a IV.
> 
> Much prettier. This thing looks like a meat-slicer.


I was tempted to post this









However, because I'm more grown up than this....I decided not to!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I knew it reminded me of something in my local


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhUUEhQWFBQXFRQVFRQUFBYWFBQUFBUXFxQUFBQYHCggGBolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQGiwcHBwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCssLCwsLDcsLCssLCwwLCwrNy43LDcsNywsKysrK//AABEIAMIBBAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAIEBQYBB/................ and lots more of the same gibberish


Only quoted part of the reply.....but epic fail!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It still is at mine
> 
> View attachment 7347


Vesuvius looks very nicely paired with the HGOne


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I have been trying this real coffee malarkey for just 7 months so I know absolutely nothing, and can therefore add nothing of any interest or note to this thread but.......I read every word of that review, was engrossed, fascinated and finished by being in awe of the machine and what it could do, even if I didn't understand much of what was being reported. I also have the hugest respect and admiration for Dave and his ilk and their knowledge and passion and determination to bring the art of coffee extraction into the 21st century, but with the thought of making it accessible to every day Joes like you and me should we want it.

As for looks; well pretty it may not be, more Hummer than Range Rover, bold not bashful definitely imposing, functional and very very shiny, and shiny is good precious!

Great review........Now when is one coming up on here to raffle because as they said in the original Robocop........'I'd buy that for a dollar!'


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent write up Dave.

A very interesting machine that price-wise, appears to bridge the gap between the high end prosumer and the single group semi commercial machines, and this is apart from the leading edge pressure profiling options.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If I am reading the review correctly it seems to deal with pressure profiling in a way that no current machine ( pro Sumer or commercial ) currently does ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great day at Bella Barista today sucking knowledge out of Dave's brain about roasting on the 1kg Gene Cafe and on the Vesuvius. I must say I was highly impressed with both bits of kit


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

He knows a thing or two about roasting doesn't he!!

Have you got a Gene? I have a little crush on mine.. It's the best thing I've bought in ages!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Decided last minute to head to BB today with the Mrs to see what all the fuss is about, totally missed the roasting part but played with the Vesuvius for a good couple of hours. Great to catch up with DaveC and Geordie Boy as well as Claudette and Rodney who made us feel welcome as usual. A cracking afternoon was had!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great day out Spence.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Decided last minute to head to BB today with the Mrs to see what all the fuss is about, totally missed the roasting part but played with the Vesuvius for a good couple of hours.


Don't keep us in suSpence (had to get that one in). What did you think of it?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't keep us in suSpence (had to get that one in). What did you think of it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, were they there too - what a day!!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Spence, I thought you were never going to leave


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah it's a fantastic piece of engineering and looks much nicer in the flesh I have to say. It delivered in the cup also, I did some side-by-side tests with the Verona, the Mrs had a sad face, we could both see the future and it was looking expensive....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Have you got a Gene? I have a little crush on mine.. It's the best thing I've bought in ages!


I've got one but have being giving it a rest this year and taste as much roasted coffee as possible (I'm trying to work out what I roast is meant to taste like instead of doing it blind). You'll be impressed with it's new big brother, it's such a well designed and solid looking machine whilst I guess keeping all those things that make the Gene great


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Spence, I thought you were never going to leave


I was planning on waiting until everyone had left and getting the Mrs to overpower Claudette while I made a run for it with the Vesuvius









We left peacefully in the end


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Forgot to say, the new showroom is great. Loads more room compared to the old one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Yeah it's a fantastic piece of engineering and looks much nicer in the flesh I have to say. It delivered in the cup also, I did some side-by-side tests with the Verona, the Mrs had a sad face, we could both see the future and it was looking expensive....


Did it look like or do this .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> If I am reading the review correctly it seems to deal with pressure profiling in a way that no current machine ( pro Sumer or commercial ) currently does ?


I would say that statement is completely correct. the production model will also have features that exist on no current production machine today.

The day was interesting, I've just got home and it was great to meet so many people who share the passion for coffee that I have. Also people trying to get as much out of they day as they could....as it should be.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did it look like or do this .


Genius!!! Hahahahah


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> The day was interesting, I've just got home and it was great to meet so many people who share the passion for coffee that I have. Also people trying to get as much out of they day as they could....as it should be.


Likewise Dave, your passion for all things coffee is infectious. Yourself and Bella Barista made it a great day


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I would say that statement is completely correct. the production model will also have features that exist on no current production machine today.
> 
> The day was interesting, I've just got home and it was great to meet so many people who share the passion for coffee that I have. Also people trying to get as much out of they day as they could....as it should be.


Do you think there is the potential to scale it up then for commercial use and two three groups .

Slayer and la marzocco started at the commercial end and down scaled machines for high end home users

Might Ambient take the reverse route ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you think there is the potential to scale it up then for commercial use and two three groups .
> 
> Slayer and la marzocco started at the commercial end and down scaled machines for high end home users
> 
> Might Ambient take the reverse route ?


They probably will in time, but not with the Vesuvius. Commercial machines don't necessarily downscale well to the prosumer market and vice versa. I have an interest in designing new machines, but I think it's the prosumer area that's not very well served and where I am concentrating my efforts at the moment. The Vesuvius is as done as it can be....my focus has moved on to 2 other projects at the moment, one long term, well very long term (designing a new machine from scratch) and one short term (another, larger, roaster project).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> one long term, well very long term (designing a new machine from scratch)


Oooo Dave, you tease.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Oooo Dave, you tease.


Well I wouldn't worry about anything for 18 months...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Impressive, but a face only a mother could love!

I'm sure there were a dozen ways they could have made it look a lot I nicer?

I'm shortly going to be looking at a very serious machine upgrade, which would not place this thing out of the realms of possibility, but my goodness I wouldn't want it in my kitchen


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> They probably will in time, but not with the Vesuvius. Commercial machines don't necessarily downscale well to the prosumer market and vice versa. I have an interest in designing new machines, but I think it's the prosumer area that's not very well served and where I am concentrating my efforts at the moment. The Vesuvius is as done as it can be....my focus has moved on to 2 other projects at the moment, one long term, well very long term (designing a new machine from scratch) and one short term (another, larger, roaster project).


Was thinking more along the lines of the pumps they use to control pressure( which is the unique bit isn't it ? ) rather than just making the whole thing bigger or a two group....


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great review Dave.


----------

